# Delivery to a company or hotel?



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

I delivered a package to an address that was not the right shown on the app. It was a hotel and it was a mile down the road where in the app was showing. If I go to the hotel and deliver it to front desk receptionist and they sign for it, am I liable for the package? I called the customer and they said it was the right hotel where I delivered,just to make sure. I asked Amazon support but they never responded. Its been 2 weeks. And i am still wondering, am i still liable?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I never delivered to a hotel, IMO Amazon do not accept hotel's address/s, If you deliver at the hotel reception where you going to get the signature????
I would check the reception for the "acceptance by the customer" info if I can!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> I delivered a package to an address that was not the right shown on the app. It was a hotel and it was a mile down the road where in the app was showing. If I go to the hotel and deliver it to front desk receptionist and they sign for it, am I liable for the package? I called the customer and they said it was the right hotel where I delivered,just to make sure. I asked Amazon support but they never responded. Its been 2 weeks. And i am still wondering, am i still liable?


 Packages do get delivered to hotels. I've done one myself and simply confirmed with the front desk it was a guest or someone that works there. I was delivering to a guest, so no problem. They would not have signed for it if they didn't know for sure. So, don't sweat it. If they didn't get the package you would have certainly known by now. Is that you M?

I actually delivered to a walgreens today to an employee in calle ocho! I was like what??!!  Oh well, delivered and confirmed!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> I delivered a package to an address that was not the right shown on the app. It was a hotel and it was a mile down the road where in the app was showing. If I go to the hotel and deliver it to front desk receptionist and they sign for it, am I liable for the package? I called the customer and they said it was the right hotel where I delivered,just to make sure. I asked Amazon support but they never responded. Its been 2 weeks. And i am still wondering, am i still liable?


I get hotels maybe once a week. Why would you be liable when they sign for it? They look in their system to see if the person is staying at the hotel then they accept the package, no harm done. There is specifically an option that you left your package with a receptionist or doorman.

You have not heard from Amazon in two weeks? Its because you did exactly what you were supposed to!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Have delivered to many hotels, drop at front desk/concierge get name and bounce unless it asks in the customer notes to call them as I have had a few meet me in the lobby.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

We get a lot of hotels and workplaces on the Prime Now side. Usually the hotels accept packages for guests. 

The strangest one I had was a delivery to a rental car place at the airport. The customer made a note that he would be picking up his rental car and wanted the package left with them. The company would NOT accept it and his phone was off (I assume he was on the plane). That one went back to the warehouse.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I have done hotels, they just confirm if it is an employee or guest and sign for it....

g


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

A lot of my deliveries in the Portland area are to businesses. Some receptionists will actually send me around the the delivery bay in back, which is ridiculous. The workers are always confused when I show up in my station wagon. It can't be that hard for the receptionist to call John Smith and let him know he has a package at the front desk. Lazy.

I deliver to hotels less often. I treat it like any other delivery to a receptionist or leasing office. 

I delivered to a prosthetics company yesterday. Walked in to a room filled with boxes of male genitalia. Lady working there told me not to mind all the d*cks lying around. Other notable deliveries have been to Yahoo (I joked about it being awkward, security guard said it was better than when Google came in to install fiber), the Nike campus, and a smallish cannabis farm in Hillsboro.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have had hotels, motels, other businesses, Walmart, a POST OFFICE , a couple grocery stores, Amazon lockers at Plaid Pantry, schools, and other places. I get just about everything.


----------

